# One smart dog!



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Wish I could teach this to my guys!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1X55b6t-UM&NR=1

The guy behind the camera sounds like Larry the cable guy! lol


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Isn't that the famous "Skidboot"? His owner is a Texas farrier, I think. He did amazing things with that dog who, unfortunately, went to the bridge. Last I saw, he was training a pup.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

Yah that was Skidboot! Funny how he was a menace and the neighbor cave him to them. The farrior said that he hated this dog for the first year or so they had him. He would not get an old rope to chew on, he would go get the best one he had. Goes to show that, with possitive re inforcement and token based rewards and most important love, what these dogs are capable of doing. Heart breaking in the end, once a dog that never needed to be leashed, was being led around the farm by the owner, with a leash. He said he would take care of him and be his eyes for him and he did just that. What an amazing connection with a dog! Yes he is training other pups, he started this I believe before Skidboot passed. TY for reminding me of this video, gonna go snuggle with Anna for a while.


----------

